# World bodybuilding champ Victor Martinez opens Muscle Maker Grill



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

World bodybuilding champ Victor Martinez opens Muscle Maker Grill The grand opening is this weekend for world-famous bodybuilder Victor Martinez’s Muscle Maker Grill in Edgewater, which already is fast becoming a people magnet, thanks to in large part to Victor’s magnetic personality and a crack staff that runs its own form of circuits every day. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

